# I'm Running Out of Ideas Where to Go?



## Darlene (Apr 18, 2006)

I love warm, sunny beaches, but my husband says he is getting bored of the same places and would like to go somewhere new.  We have been to Kauai twice, Maui three times, BI four times, and Oahu twice.  We have been to the Caymans (before hurricane), and I loved it!  It is a very long flight for us.  We have been to Royal Sands twice, and PV Westin Regina.  My husband says he does not ever want to go back to Mexico.  We have been to St. Thomas, Barbados, Dominica, Aruba, and Puerto Rico.  We have been to Orlando five times, Cocoa Beach, Williamsburg, and Myrtle Beach twice.  We have been to Carlsbad twice, and Anaheim twice.  And there are more .....
I love timesharing, and I am sure we have gone places that I would have never gone otherwise.  I need some new ideas, and hopefully where airfare is not too pricey and long.  I would love to go to Fuji, New Zealand, and Austrailia, but can't really afford that kind of airfare for the family.   Help!


----------



## shagnut (Apr 18, 2006)

Have you tried Sedona? the outer banks? NC mountains? shaggy


----------



## e.bram (Apr 18, 2006)

Try the French Riviera. Nice beaches, good food and lots of interesting sights and places to visit.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 18, 2006)

There are some Caribbean islands you didn't mention (i.e. St John, St Martin, etc.)

Molokai

Florida has lots of great beaches both Gulf and Atlantic sides (i.e.  Sanibel/Captiva, Marco, the keys)

Hilton Head (never been there but sounds great)

West coast (San Diego, other Socal, Oregon, Washington?) 

There's probably other places on the gulf or Atlantic regions of the U.S. that I'm not that familiar with.  Grab a map and look at the resort directories to see what else you might be able to come up with.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 18, 2006)

There have been many threads that have started out with  "What are your favorite places to go". That would give you lots of ideas. 

 I live in Utah so the Zions, Bryce, Moab would be good, or you can go to Jackson Hole and  Yellowstone. Maybe even get up to Glacier National Park.  I am going to the Grand Canyon for the first time this year, Sedona, Flagstaff area.(You see the world but you miss your backyard)  My favorite place of all time is Moraine Lake which is near Banff in the Alberta, Canada area. I  really enjoyed Seatle going into Victoria and Portland, Maine (but they werent with timeshares). 

My boyfriend's parents took us to Sydney and then we went on a 2 week cruise from Australlia to New Zealand.  It is absolutely beautiful  and a once in a lifetime adventure/opportunity and it cost them a grundle of money. I would like to go back there and spend more time on land and see more of the countries, 2 1/2 weeks wasnt enough, so it will have to wait till Im retired.  

I love the ocean and I love the mountains. This year I will have done the cruise, Grand Canyon area, Maui and Hawaii, and a week with the grandchildren in Florida. They will all are great in thier own way.  Maybe if you go some place else he will be ready to go back to the beach.  

Only on TUGs would we have this problem... Arent we so very lucky. :whoopie:


----------



## eal (Apr 18, 2006)

*Costa Rica!*

Pura vida - check out the Four Seasons in Guancaste

http://www.fourseasonshotel.com/residenceclubs/costarica/index.html


----------



## caribbean (Apr 18, 2006)

Provo, Turks & Caicos has the most beautiful beach I have ever seen, Grace Bay.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 19, 2006)

Shaggy, Yes we have been Sedona and Scottsdale.  I am from NC, and have been to Outer Banks, and mountains.  We have been to Jackson Hole 3 times, Yellowstone four times, Banff (Morraine Lake and Chateau Lake Louise), Glacier, and Seatle, Olympic National Park, and Glacier.  We have been to Vancouver, and Victoria.  We have been to Zion and Moab more times than I can count, Bryce, Cedar Breaks, Yosmite, Lake Powell houseboat, and Goblin Valley.  I have hiked the Grand Canyon up to the Colorado River.  It is wonderful in the spring.  I have been to Portland, and the coast of Oregon.
I would love more info on Florida beaches west coast, and keys.  the everglades would be nice to visit.  There are some carribbean islands we have not been like you mentioned.  We would like to go to St. John.  I am afraid how much the airfare and time/connections it will take.  
Costa Rica would be great!  I just haven't seen many t/s available there.  The Four Seasons looks great.  Is it a t/s or just hotel?  We are so lucky that we have so many options, and I wouldn't have gone to so many wonderful places if not for Timesharing and TUG.  I would love to go to Paris, the Riveria, Italy, and maybe the Greek Isles.   I guess I need to start making my circle bigger.


----------



## BevL (Apr 19, 2006)

My favourite place is Marco Island on the Gulf Coast of Florida.  It's beautiful there.  I don't think you could really go wrong anywhere along that stretch.

Just don't feel the seagulls on the beach at the Charter Club - ya know there's a nasty story behind that one for me, don't you?

Bev


----------



## Conan (Apr 19, 2006)

BevL said:
			
		

> Just don't feel the seagulls on the beach at the Charter Club



Feel them?  I wouldn't even feed them!

[just kidding]


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 19, 2006)

Try the Midwest for a change of pace.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Greek Islands are beautiful. I just helped BigFrank score a week on Rhodes and a week on Corfu for summer 2007.

You have another HEMISPHERE of beaches to explore! :whoopie:


----------



## travelhound (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Costa Rica!*



			
				eal said:
			
		

> Pura vida - check out the Four Seasons in Guancaste
> 
> http://www.fourseasonshotel.com/residenceclubs/costarica/index.html



Is there a way to exchange in through II, RCI or SFX?


----------



## BevL (Apr 19, 2006)

rklein001 said:
			
		

> Feel them?  I wouldn't even feed them!
> 
> [just kidding]




Yikes, now that would really be a story!!  No, I meant feed as I was attacked a la Hitchcock by some overanxious seagulls trying to get my sandwich.

Bev


----------



## jfbookers (Apr 19, 2006)

You sound like the Jonny Cash song "I've been everwhere man" sometimes 2or 3 times and I envy you. You seem to be wed to beaches but have you ever tried an urban or mountain location? We live on a beach and find it hard to justify paying to go to another beach (except maybe in winter). We have enjoyed Canadian interior locations and mostly shore Mexico trips. Let us know what you decide. Yours, Jim


----------



## chellej (Apr 19, 2006)

How about Abaco in the Bahamas.  Last time I looked there were weeks at Regattas of Abaco & Suncrest for the summer of 2007 on RCI.  The out islands are totally different than nassau & Freeport.  It is really fun to rent a boat for a few days & motor around to all the Cays.

There is a site with loots of info:  www.oii.net


----------



## NJDave (Apr 19, 2006)

You could try a cruise to Alaska, or add a 3 or 4 night cruise to a Florida or California vacation.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 19, 2006)

HMMM I never seem to run out of ideas.  I just run out of money!  If I could get my hands on 10 mill, I'd be a space tourist.  lol  There's always Rio, Costa Rica, South Africa (Kruger Park), the barrier reef in Australia, the Hermitage in Lenningrad and let's not forget Nepal.  Perhaps more reasonably, try Egypt or Israel.  I didn't see the Canary Islands on your list either.  Enough said- like I said I never run out  of ideas...  I have a friend who owns a travel agency and conducts his own tours.  He travels to Antartica about every other year.  He told me that most of the people who go there go because they want to say they've been to every continent.  He said he figured it out once that since they actually only spend about 30 minutes on Antartica, that it comes out to be about a $10,000 an hour adventure.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 19, 2006)

e.bram said:
			
		

> Try the French Riviera. Nice beaches, good food and lots of interesting sights and places to visit.



I second that.  DAE got me a week there in late June, and I used DL miles for air tickets, and I am really looking forward to it.  This will be my third trip there, but the first one using timeshare.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 19, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> The Greek Islands are beautiful. I just helped BigFrank score a week on Rhodes and a week on Corfu for summer 2007.
> 
> You have another HEMISPHERE of beaches to explore! :whoopie:



Another great suggestion.  Rhodes and Corfu are great places to timeshare.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW   You said Portland did you mean Oregon or Maine.  I meant Maine. Ive always wanted to go on the east side of Canada.  I go  to Longboat Key alot but thats on the Gulf side of Florida.  

Maybe you should go to Australia and New Zealand.  They are very pretty. Like I said before I would like to go back. 

My son spent a couple of years in Taiwan and went to Thailand.  He thought the beaches were gorgeous.  My neighbor went on an African safari. I went on an Alaskian cruise, they have some timeshares in Alaska now.  I took extra coats and hats and when we went fishing I was in a short sleve shirt, hot.  My co worker went to Scotland last year and for a non traveler type person he loved it.  Another co worker went to England, and surrounding areas all on timeshares and now this year he is going to Ireland.  Another coworker hiked a mountain in Argentina.


----------



## Kazakie (Apr 19, 2006)

How have we not mentioned the Niagara Region (the falls, wine tasting, great lakes, Toronto, etc)?  My uncle also timeshared in Lake Placid - marvelous, simply marvelous (he said).


----------



## funtime (Apr 20, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that your husband has apparently ruled out an entire country.  We love the Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo.  For an urban treat, why not try San Francisco or Napa Valley wine country?  Funtime


----------



## fnewman (Apr 20, 2006)

We have only been in timesharing a relatively few years, but have at least sampled most of the regions in the US and caribbean (some via cruises).  Our next move will be to exchange into England, Ireland, Scotland, the coast of Spain and perhaps Tenerife or other Canary Islands - I understand that area is where lot of the Europeans go instead of coming to the caribbean.  It makes me a bit nervous, but I suspect we wil head in that direction as early as next year!


----------



## Darlene (Apr 20, 2006)

We live in Salt Lake, and have the advantage of hiking, and skiing right here.  That's why we have gone to so many National Parks, and western cities.  I am from NC, and miss the beach so much!  Unfortunately, my husband hates not understanding Spanish, and we have had some unfortunate experiences as a result.  I would love some more urban adventures, my favorite being Washington, DC, but there just are not enough t/s available (closest availabilty being Williamsburg).  We do have Marriott points we can use for hotel stays, but that still leaves me with 3+ weeks to use.  I love the idea of going to Europe, but not the price and time it takes to fly there.  So with so many wonderful suggestions I have decided we really need to do ---
1) Alaska - kind of in our back yard.
2) Niagra Falls - but I'm not sure about t/s availabilty closeby
3) Costa Rica - maybe with Marriott points
4) Scotland
6) Paris - Use Marriott points
7) Florida - I have been to alot of beaches on the east coast.  I would like to find something in the keys or west coast so we could see the everglades.  Do the beaches have waves on the west coast?


----------



## huestous (Apr 20, 2006)

Let me be the first to add, in all seriousness, that I envy your problem...


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 20, 2006)

Darlene} So with so many wonderful suggestions I have decided we really need to do ---
1) Alaska - kind of in our back yard.
2) Niagra Falls - but I'm not sure about t/s availabilty closeby
3) Costa Rica - maybe with Marriott points
4) Scotland
6) Paris - Use Marriott points
7) Florida - I have been to alot of beaches on the east coast.  I would like to find something in the keys or west coast so we could see the everglades.  Do the beaches have waves on the west coast?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Alaska = no timeshares
> 
> Niagra Falls = no timeshares
> 
> SW Florida = don't try for first quarter


----------



## Darlene (Apr 20, 2006)

We would probably use Marriott points to do an Alaska cruise.  My teenager is not happy about this, she says there are no young people.  So I am going to see if certain Alaska cruises have teenagers???I don't know what to do about Niagra Falls - maybe Residence Inn again with points like Art did in San Antonio.  I can see where this is going - this still leaves me with t/s weeks.  Lawren, Why not try for first quarter with SW Florida?


----------



## Jimster (Apr 20, 2006)

There's a Fairfield in DC.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 20, 2006)

Its always nice to see people from Utah.  

The beaches on the Gulf Coast dont have the waves that the Atlantic Coast does. They are still so very nice.  I will have to put another bid in for Alaska, we went on the cruise and I thought it was a good way to see it, that doesnt help you with timeshares.  My sons work has 2 main headquarters, Boise and Amsterdam, needless to say he loves Amsterdam. Sometimes I see better flights to Europe than I do to Hawaii. My co worker did his whole Europe trip on Marriot points and timeshares.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 21, 2006)

We went on a trip to England and did a combination of Marriott points (London), and t/s in the countryside in 2002.  The tough part was doing it so far ahead of time, then 9/11 happened.  The day we were supposed to leave, my husband injured his back and could not leave with us.  I had to fly with our three kids, and he joined us a couple of days later.  We have been timesharing for 8+ years and have 3 weeks plus bonus weeks.  We like to go camping, too.  Our kids our getting older, and I think we need to sell 1-2 weeks.   I know that it is sometimes cheaper airfare to Europe, but it's hard to predict when.  Those sales almost always seem to be in the fall.
Darlene


----------



## jkweber (Apr 21, 2006)

A really fun and different place to timeshare is Lead, SD.  There is a timeshare there way up on a mountaintop, and it moderately nice.  You can go see Mount Rushmore, and there are lots and lots of caves with commercial tours to go through.  At least two National parks too.  PLUS, there is a little gambling town Deadwood, at the base of the mountain where the timeshare is.  SO...food at the casinos is dirt cheap.  .99 cent breakfasts, and all the regular food specials you are used to getting at casinos.  There is a free Wild West shootout several times a week on the Main Street of Deadwood, and there were at least two evening street dances (free with live country bands) the summer week we were there.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 21, 2006)

Darlene said:
			
		

> I can see where this is going - this still leaves me with t/s weeks.  Lawren, Why not try for first quarter with SW Florida?




In my personal experience trying for spring break week 2007 <I have been searching for 13 months for SW Florida resorts on the beach> and there has been no availability. Having children you are probably trapped into a specific timeframe as I am. BUT I got a 2 bedroom summer week for the same year 2 hours from London in the Cotswolds near Bath. Go figure. 

That's with RCI and I get the impression that you are II. Well I haven't seen much with them either but do not have an on-going in Interval and that might be the difference.

Niagara is stunning but not for a full week. You may want to look at Niagara On the Lake on the Canadian side. Cute town and much better than staying at the falls themselves.

San Francisco, Monterey and Avila Beach, CA were nice trades with plenty to occupy the whole family as is Lake Placid, NY.


----------



## RonaldCol (Apr 21, 2006)

Darlene said:
			
		

> I love warm, sunny beaches, but my husband says he is getting bored of the same places and would like to go somewhere new.  We have been to Kauai twice, Maui three times, BI four times, and Oahu twice.  We have been to the Caymans (before hurricane), and I loved it!  It is a very long flight for us.  We have been to Royal Sands twice, and PV Westin Regina.  My husband says he does not ever want to go back to Mexico.  We have been to St. Thomas, Barbados, Dominica, Aruba, and Puerto Rico.  We have been to Orlando five times, Cocoa Beach, Williamsburg, and Myrtle Beach twice.  We have been to Carlsbad twice, and Anaheim twice.  And there are more .....
> I love timesharing, and I am sure we have gone places that I would have never gone otherwise.  I need some new ideas, and hopefully where airfare is not too pricey and long.  I would love to go to Fuji, New Zealand, and Austrailia, but can't really afford that kind of airfare for the family.   Help!



I read and reread the above post. At the end I found it somewhat disgusting! Why? Because where else would you find someone so jaded as to say they've travelled everywhere and there's nothing else left to see, except on TUG? 

We are certainy very blessed in having found ways and opportunities to travel at relatively low prices than the general population? Because of this fact, we can literally travel to any place in the world. The only encumbrance is our other obligations as an employees and as parents to school aged children. 

No more complaints about how bad timesharing is, please. And certainly no more jaded complaints about our wealth of travel experiences. The rest of the world might find out and really treat us with disdain!


----------



## Sunny4me (Apr 21, 2006)

Do you have a Marriott week?  The Hilton Head Marriotts are really nice and it's a beautiful place!


----------



## travelhound (Apr 21, 2006)

Big waves on the west coast.  Carlsbad is my favorite CA beach, but go to Salt Creek for the biggest waves.


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 22, 2006)

Try the Florida Panhandel. Pannama City, Destin and Pensacola have great beaches. ( Skip huricaine season) A little to the East of there on the coast or near the coast try the beautifull St Marks River area. You can see Manataes (big fresh water mamals) turtles. aligators, go fishing, rent a small boat, eat  just caught sea food, do some world class bird watching.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 22, 2006)

Besides loving Hilton Head SC. I love the gulf side of Florida. So much to do and the beaches are beautiful and airfare is cheap. Marco,Sanibel,Sarasota,Longboat Boat Key and Destin in the Panhandle and you can get to many places in a short amount of time plus there is enough to do for families.

You did not mention Bermuda where there is only one timeshare St Georges Club/ RCI. It seems you like islands and adventure vacations so  St John or Costa Rica maybe a good choice for you.

We are visiting your home state this June OBX.


----------



## EAM (Apr 22, 2006)

Have you tried New England?  Maine, Massachusetts, Vermont, etc.?  

How about Canada?

If you are interested in an urban adventure, haven't seen the midwest, and can use your timeshare points for a hotel, Chicago is a great city to visit.   Saint Louis, Indianapolis, Cincinnati have some interesting features too (no close timeshares, though).


----------



## Darlene (Apr 23, 2006)

Lawren, You are right that I have decided to concentrate on II.  We have done alot of exchanges with RCI, but we seem to get better trades with our KCRII with II (week 52), and our other week is Marriott Monarch.  We either trade it or use points.  We have another week that we are going to sell to simplify things.  I think that there are a few Marriotts down in Southern Florida we could exchange into.  I will have to research.
I will have to look into Lead, SD, but I have a feeling that is with RCI.  That would be great to see Mt. Rushmore, and that sound just like something my husband would love to do.
I am definitely going to love into SW Florida, and going back to Hilton Head.  We are goin to Carlsbad this summer, and add a couple of days at Six Flags for the kids. I would love to go to New England.  I think there are so many historical places to see that are interesting.
Thanks for such great advice.  I do love timesharing, and love getting such great ideas from you guys!


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh, to have such problems!! Our biggest problem is so little time ~~~ PLENTY OF IDEAS!! One of the best vacations we've had was to Sedona AZ ~ saw the Grand Canyon & lots more. Last year we went to Pagosa Springs,CO ~ went to the four corners, (where 4 states meet), and up to the Continental Divide. Going up to ME this Sept, and Lead SD the following Aug. Few years ago, went down to St.Augustine Fl, had a wonderful time ~ beautiful beaches too. I guess what I'm really trying to say, is that each  area is unique ~ and to be open to new experiences. With so many good suggestions, and so much info. available on the net, I'm sure you have lots of  wonderful new adventures ahead of you! Happy Vacationing!!


----------



## MaryH (Apr 30, 2006)

With Marriott, you can trade into Custom House in Boston and for Washington, Fairfield in Alexandria.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 1, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> Alaska = no timeshares



Actually, there is a new timeshare in Alaska that trades through II.  I'd love to try it out.  

The Inn at Whittier International Vacation Club • IAW
907-472-7000 
www.innatwhittier.com


It is a new member resort so I'm not sure of the availability but you could always try.


----------



## JillChang (May 2, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> Alaska = no timeshares
> 
> Niagra Falls = no timeshares
> 
> SW Florida = don't try for first quarter



While it is true Niagara Falls has no timeshare, truth is, you don't really spend more than a day in Niagara Falls.  What you can do is go to t/s north of Toronto in the Summer, and just take one day trip to Niagara Falls, 2.5 hours drive.

There are some nice timeshare 1.5 hours north of Toronto, and it is beautiful there in the Summer for cottage country life, or Winter for skiing/snowmobiling/snowboarding.  Toronto itself is (IMO) one of the greatest city in N.A., worth spending at least a few days visiting, but only in the Summer when we have great wheather.

Air to/from U.S. to Toronto is usually reasonable because Toronto is a major hub.

Between Niagara Falls and Toronto there is also the Niagara-on-the-lake region, where all the great little wineries are located.  Great winery tours and wine-themed local gourmet restaurants. 

The Georgian Bay area, one of 10 Canadian National Park, is beautiful in the Summer, and 1/2 hour away from some nice timeshares.  One of the most beautiful lake you will ever see, thousands of little islands, with unusual rocky formation and old pansai cedars, and clear, CLEAR water, completely preserved and prestine.  Really worth visiting.  In fact, Torontonian loves our cottage country so much, traffic north on the weekend is a major headache for us.  There are many other area but these are good starters.


----------



## wbtimesharer (May 31, 2006)

Darlene,

You both have full time jobs just traveling.  I envy you.

We did Cancun for the second time in as many years and I spent 3 months doing Spanish on CD in my car and reading books.  While I still couldn't converse fluently, I was able to reach and understanding with some of the vendors in the booths in the city.  Its amazing how differently they act when they know that you can somewhat understand there language.  

I wouldn't rule out Mexico as its a nice country to visit.  Challenge you husband to try and learn some of the lingo instead.

Bill


----------



## DianneL (May 31, 2006)

We loved Lake Tahoe.  A very beautiful place and one of our favorite trips.


----------



## tedshare (Jun 1, 2006)

Darlene said:
			
		

> I would love some more urban adventures, my favorite being Washington, DC, but there just are not enough t/s available (closest availabilty being Williamsburg)....



There's another option a bit closer to DC than Williamsburg and with much better availability than FF Alexandria: The Massanutten resorts in McGaheysville VA.

Except for the grade school summer vacation weeks they should be a pretty easy trade.  If you search the RCI extra vacations you'll see that you can currently rent the 2BR Gold Crown  units (Summit at Massanutten RCI#3640 and Woodstone at Massanutten RCI#5711) for <$350/week any week you want after Labor Day.  If you wait to book until late August or early September you'll probably find a lot of weeks available in the Last Call inventory.  

As far as weather goes, mid September through October is normally the nicest time of year in DC, with warm temperatures and low humidity.  It's an easy drive on I-81 and I-66 from Massanutten into DC if you avoid traveling during the rush hour.  You can leave the resort on a weekday at 8:00am and arrive in DC a little after 10:00, by which time the commuters are already at work. If you have dinner in town and head back after 7:00pm you'll completely miss the traffic going back. There are plenty of things to do at and near the resort too.  Check out the TUG reviews. 

Summit at Massanutten 

Woodstone at Massanutten

Hope your travels are fun, wherever you go.  

Ted


----------

